# Highly charged anti-Koran film sure to cause controversy



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

From the *New York Times&#8230;*



> The anti-Islam Dutch politician Geert Wilders on Thursday released on the Internet his highly charged and much-anticipated anti-Koran film, which matches graphic images of terrorist attacks and death threats against Jews by Muslim extremists with verses of the Muslim holy book.


The English-language version *of Fitna here.*

This is a VERY good video, and I encourage all to take a few moments and watch it, *BUT BE FOREWARNED..This is the most disturbing video you have seen in a long time. *

*There are VERY shocking disturbing images here related to 9/11*

Watch at your own risk. But be warned you will get upset.

R


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

It's no longer there. Been removed.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

cwoparson said:


> It's no longer there. Been removed.


It's back again. It has had 4,363,868 views when I looked today.

Are your settings for videos and flash working?

Ryan


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

R y a n said:


> cwoparson said:
> 
> 
> > It's no longer there. Been removed.
> ...


It had been removed by the host site. It is now up again.

From LiveLeak.com:



> ** 30/3/2008: Liveleak Update **
> 
> On the 28th of March LiveLeak.com was left with no other choice but to remove the film "fitna" from our servers following serious threats to our staff and their families. Since that time we have worked constantly on upgrading all security measures thus offering better protection for our staff and families. With these measures in place we have decided to once more make this video live on our site. We will not be pressured into censoring material which is legal and within our rules. We apologise for the removal and the delay in getting it back, but when you run a website you don't consider that some people would be insecure enough to threaten our lives simply because they do not like the content of a video we neither produced nor endorsed but merely hosted.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The basis of Islamic Law is called Sharia, which is not an actual set of laws but rather a system of making them based on the interpretation of religious leaders. It's not like the "eat fish on friday" rule, these are rules that take every aspect of life into account: marriage, divorce, eating, drinking, justice, finance, and every other thing you can think of. The Islamic Law can be interpreted in many different ways, restricion and punisment are common elements of Sharia, some are as follows. An eye for an eye, drinkers and gamblers must be whipped, homosexuals must be put to death, adulterers must be stoned, men can hit their women if they want to, and if you want to say something negative about Islam, you can be put to death. They have also mandated that women have a male escort when leaving the house and that anyone who converted from Islam to another religion must be executed. 
Not all Islams and Muslims practice this radical form of religion and living, just far too many do. Once a group puts themselves above the law and claims religious pursecution when they break a law and are punished and the government agrees or does nothing about it, the United States will be no more. This has already happened in countries such as Germany, Netherlands, Italy, and Ireland.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks, was able to view and capture it with a swf catcher I have. As soon as I get a swf to video program I'm going to put it on a dvd and send it out to friends.

Turner I understand what you are saying and I have been told the same thing by Muslims. However as long as the Muslim world does not publicly take a stand against this sort of thing I see no other way to view things except to say we are at war with all of Islam. Right now I don't see any other way to fight this thing in a offensive manner.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My view is the same as you guys. That should be an eye opening video for the naysayers who fail to comprehend the problem we face.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'll have to take your word for it. I only have access to the internet on government computers, and that site is classified as streaming, in other words, VERBOTIN. Just the same, I wish many people who think these radical jihadist Muslims who practice this very militant form of Islam "just want peace" should wake up. I read an excellent article (don't remember the source and would only quote parts of it anyway.) that pointed out that there are 2 very distinct forms of Islam. One of these is this very violent millitant form who would convert evryone to Islam that they can, and kill the rest. And the other that does indeed try to live by the peaceful ideals that Mohammed put forth. Islam is not in itself evil. It is only evil in the hands of those who would use it for evil. I don't think it's right. I just don't think it is evil. Jihad is what is evil, whether exercised by Muslims or by Christians.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

It's not available for viewing again. Here's the message on the website:

"This media item has been removed by the uploader!
Reason from user 'Geert_Wilders': "deleted due to copyright issues...will upload edited version shortly...""


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

If you google fitna, you can find other sites that are showing it.


----------

